
Ask HN: TODO list with points system to spend on rewards you assign - kiraken
The general idea, is that you assign a score for each task, and whenever you finish that task, you get points equal to the score you assigned, and on the side, you&#x27;d have a list of rewards each with a number of points where you can choose which one to spend your points on. I looked all over the internet for something similar, but nothing popped up.
======
tonteldoos
Are you asking whether we would use such a system, or whether we know of one?

If it's the latter, I don't know of one, but it's certainly not impossible.

If it's the former...I've toyed with gamifying my todo lists, but found some
drawbacks to the idea:

\- It adds more time to an already demanding and tedious task

\- It's hard to objectively award rewards to yourself

\- Since there is no real 'competition', the points system becomes a bit
meaningless when it operates in a vacuum

Generally, I find that completing a task (any task) and not having to worry
about it anymore, is reward enough ;-)

------
timpark
I haven't used it, but check out Habitica. (formerly HabitRPG, I think)
[https://habitica.com/](https://habitica.com/)

------
ak4g
Just put them all on the same list and use negative points for the rewards. A
spreadsheet would work perfectly.

